# Osb



## newgene (May 4, 2013)

I want to use 1/2" OSB for my shop cabinets drawers and shelves. My lower cabinet will be 12 feet long and will fit my old radial arm saw as well as a dust collection system. Some of the supports will be 2x4s. With the long upper and lower cabinets, using good plywood will be more than I want to spend. For the drawers, I will face them with 1/2" plywood but the carcass is planned to be 1/2" cheap OSB and ride on 22" Blum 3/4 slides. The upper cabinets carcass OSB will a face frame of pine or ?? with overlay shaker style doors with inserts of 1/4" plywood.

I tested a 1/2" OSB joint using Titebond III and 1" staples. The butt joint is very strong. 

Why not use OSB?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wouldn't be my first choice, but their your drawers. How much are you paying a sheet for osb?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not only wouldn't it be my first choice it wouldn't be my last choice either. After a while the stuff frays into splinters. It may seem alright when new but it quickly deteriorates. If you are looking for cheap use 1/2" MDF. Better would be any kind of plywood.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

OSB has taken the place of plywood in many applications. The number one being roof decking. OSB is fine to use for shop cabinetry. 
After all, for most of us, our shop cabinetry is not furniture. 
1/2" OSB is not as strong as a good 1/2" plywood. But it's very sufficient for the side of a cabinet. For shelving, it will need support. 
You said you're using 2x4's for support, so that will make it strong. Using OSB for your drawer side will require fasteners with your glue. 
Like 1 1/2" finish nails or finish staples.


----------



## newgene (May 4, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Not only wouldn't it be my first choice it wouldn't be my last choice either. After a while the stuff frays into splinters. It may seem alright when new but it quickly deteriorates. If you are looking for cheap use 1/2" MDF. Better would be any kind of plywood.


I have used MDF except for show drawer fronts - I plan on using butt joints with Titebond and staples - will that be as strong as the OSB alternative? Also the 1/2 inch MDF panel price is slightly higher than plywood - I am looking for cheap.


----------



## newgene (May 4, 2013)

About $12.50 - usually on sale for around $11 for 4x8 1/2 inch


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

newgene said:


> I have used MDF except for show drawer fronts - I plan on using butt joints with Titebond and staples - will that be as strong as the OSB alternative? Also the 1/2 inch MDF panel price is slightly higher than plywood - I am looking for cheap.


MDF would make a much better drawer box than OSB. I fear you will have difficulty with OSB holding the drawer slides on for any length of time. Back in the 1970's you used to be able to buy MDF drawer side material which had a slightly rounded top with the groove already in it for the drawer bottom. It also had kind of a woodgrain print on it. The company I worked for made thousands of drawers out of this stuff for residential cabinets.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Just personal opinion, I hate osb. And my shop cabinets are furniture. Ash face frames and raised panel doors and drawers, 3/4" birch ply carcasses. I like things in my shop to be nice. My Adirondack chairs I have in there are white oak. Walls are t and g knotty pine. I tend to get a little nuts on things. 
Mike Hawkins:smile3:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree. My most recent shop cabinets. Shop cabinets give you the opportunity to practice skills.


----------

